# Bellator 127 PIck the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 127 is Friday night, October 3rd at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones (Hint, it happens a lot right after the weigh in's). Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits if you win like SmackyBear did last week, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Daniel Straus vs. Justin Wilcox
> Fernando Gonzalez vs. Karo Parisyan
> Rafael Silva vs. Rob Emerson
> Kendall Grove vs. Christian M'Pumbu
> ...











Picks sent by:
SmackyBear


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SmackyBear wins with 8 out of 11, nice job.

his picks:



> Daniel Straus :thumbsup:
> Karo Parisyan :thumbsdown:
> Rafael Silva :thumbsup:
> Christian M'Pumbu :thumbsdown:
> ...


fight results:



> Daniel Straus def. Justin Wilcox
> knockout (strikes) - Round 1, 0:50
> Fernando Gonzalez def. Karo Parisyan
> TKO (strikes) - Round 1, 1:43
> ...


Link: http://mmajunkie.com/events/bellator-127


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the credits, Dude.

Take that, nobody!

By the way, just noticed the poster... Should a poster for a fight make you laugh?


----------

